# vmap allocation for size 200704 failed

## pigreco

salve,

in un server gentoo hardened in fase di setup trovo questi messaggio in messages:

```

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

```

qui sotto c'è una buona parte dell'output di dmesg:

```

pci_bus 0000:09: resource 7 [mem 0xe0000000-0xfebfffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:09:0d.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3404k freed

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1359642791.180:1): initialized

bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 1682

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

intel_rng: FWH not detected

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one day, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2013-01-31 14:33:12 UTC (1359642792)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 492k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3591.234 MHz

Switching to clocksource tsc

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: can't derive routing for PCI INT A

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR-8084N, 1.02, max UDMA/33

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8084N 1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29800]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

megaraid: probe new device 0x1028:0x0013:0x1028:0x016c: bus 2:slot 14:func 0

megaraid: fw version:[513O] bios version:[H418]

scsi4 : LSI Logic MegaRAID driver

scsi[4]: scanning scsi channel 0 [Phy 0] for non-raid devices

scsi 4:0:6:0: Processor         PE/PV    1x2 SCSI BP      1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi[4]: scanning scsi channel 1 [virtual] for logical drives

scsi 4:1:0:0: Direct-Access     MegaRAID LD 0 RAID1   69G 513O PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi 4:0:6:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 3

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] 142336000 512-byte logical blocks: (72.8 GB/67.8 GiB)

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:1:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Asking for cache data failed

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:1:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

megasas: 06.504.01.00-rc1 Mon. Oct. 1 17:00:00 PDT 2012

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.07-k.

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.35

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

ACPI: bus type usb registered

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.0-hardened ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bce0

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.0-hardened uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000bcc0

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.0-hardened uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bca0

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.7.0-hardened uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=a001

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-3:1.0: 2 ports detected

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.0-ioctl (2012-07-25) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

vmap allocation for size 319488 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 139264 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Key type dns_resolver registered

vmap allocation for size 503808 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

fuse init (API version 7.20)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000 0000:06:07.0 eth0: (PCI:66MHz:32-bit) 00:11:43:d8:a2:9f

e1000 0000:06:07.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000 0000:07:08.0 eth1: (PCI:66MHz:32-bit) 00:11:43:d8:a2:a0

e1000 0000:07:08.0 eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

vmap allocation for size 110592 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery required on readonly filesystem

EXT3-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda3): orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2932962

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2932961

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2932960

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2932959

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2932957

EXT3-fs (sda3): 5 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

systemd-udevd[11895]: starting version 197

microcode: CPU0 sig=0xf4a, pf=0x1, revision=0x2

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

microcode: CPU1 sig=0xf4a, pf=0x1, revision=0x2

microcode: CPU2 sig=0xf4a, pf=0x1, revision=0x2

microcode: CPU3 sig=0xf4a, pf=0x1, revision=0x2

microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

lpc_ich 0000:00:1f.0: I/O space for GPIO uninitialized

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH5 or ICH5R TCO device (Version=1, TCOBASE=0x0860)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _DOD (20120913/video-1149)

ACPI: Video Device [EVGA] (multi-head: no  rom: yes  post: no)

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:0d/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

Adding 8191996k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8191996k 

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

e1000: eth1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=45 DF PROTO=2 

alloc_vmap_area: 17 callbacks suppressed

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=46 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=47 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=48 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=49 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=50 DF PROTO=2 

vmap allocation for size 200704 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=51 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=52 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=53 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=54 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=55 DF PROTO=2 

Default drop:IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=01:00:5e:00:00:01:00:1c:4a:ba:ab:ec:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.1 DST=224.0.0.1 LEN=36 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=1 ID=56 DF PROTO=2 
```

quello che mi domando è come posso capire quale processo genera questi avvisi per cercare di provi rimedio?

grazie in anticipo,

Maurizio

----------

